# Anybody had any luck



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Between the weather and corn i have only seen 5 does and 1 buck.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Shot a doe 30 minutes into the season.


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

passed on 2 does and an 8 point... other than that, didnt see a whole lot.... LOTS of corn where i hunt in minnesota


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

nothing this morning but saw 2 bucks and a doe tonight. i would have shot one buck but it came up behind me and i couldnt get a shot.

lucky for me though the neighbors just shot a 5 point :roll: someone needs to keep the little bucks under control. :eyeroll:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

We were also in MN, tons of beets and beans left not to mention the corn. This is the first time a guy needed waders to deer hunt.

we chased small deer all day, the big boys hit the corn and stayed. We got three deer and a first time deer hunter missed a nice 8 point. It was nice deer hunting in the cold for a change, and seeing bucks running with does. That is the first time we have been in the full rut for several years. All and all a better day than I expected.


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

all the crops are off in my area except for one chunk of corn hmm.... wonder why. any ways in 2 days i have seen about 30 deer 6 of them were bucks only 2 shooters. The cold weather is alright but the 35 mile an hour winds make it hard and wears a guy out.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I saw a ton of deer on Friday afternoon. I would venture to say at least 40. Saturday I saw probably saw another 15, but was hunting in a different area. The corn doesn't seem to be making the hunting to hard.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

I only saw 2 deer all day yesterday and none so far this morning....alot of corn where i hunt....see what happens tonight


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Saw 8 bucks from the stand and probably 16 or so does on friday. No shooters except one. And I fear he may be dead now.


----------



## frosty2169 (Sep 4, 2008)

Went out Friday evening with my bow while everyone else was driving around my area rifle hunting. Went into this half mile shelter belt with corn on both sides! Haven't hunted in there since end of Septmeber and there are only 2 other people that can hunt and they haven't been in there either! Didn't have a stand hanging in there yet, next year. Set-up next to a blown down tree. Tried some rattling, waited about 25 minutes and used my new Buck Growl from MAD. Just after grunting and letting a growl loose heard something coming thru the thick cover out in front of me. Low and behold a big 5X5 was coming in looking for the deer that was making the sounds! Got real excited, biggest deer I had seen this year, well he walked right on in to 13 yards but no shot, dang cover was to thick  Then he turned around and started heading away, grunted at him again and he stopped at 35-40 yards, no shot due to cover again. Watched him walk away. Tried growling at him agian with no response so I got my phone out and let my buddy know what I just had happen as I was putting my phone away had a decent 4X4 come running in from behind and about run me over til he saw me move! Stopped at 8 yards but behind a tree. No shot, just wouldn't clear the cover. Went home empty handed but it was a blast!! Best night out yet! I am sold on the new Buck Growl too. Who says you have to kill something to have a fun and succesful hunt. Good Luck to everyone this weekend and be safe.

Frosty


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I went out and sat opening afternoon in the storm, and yesterday morning when it had stopped snowing/sleeting but the wind was still blowing. Friday I just walked from my farmstead, but yesterday I drove a couple miles to get to a spot where I could park & walk 3/4 mile in. Cold couple hours out in the wind, I've seen some critters but so far nothing special.

The best thing I can say is that the weather and ice covered roads have really cramped the style of the road shooters. Haven't seen near the numbers we usually do.

I imagine that will change when the ice starts wearing off the roads...


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Went out friday morning with bow, the deer were on the move. Saw nice bucks but could not close the deal. At noon I went to truck to grabbed rifle and saw a buck walking right the down the road I was parked on before it spotted me and ran off. Too bad I had only had doe rifle tags. Well I got started on the trudging around in the deep snow. Had that buck run by me at 25 yards or so, just my luck. Pretty sure someone else got him, alot of others out. Walked around the woods for 4 hours or so and got a doe out of it. I should have just went to my stand with my bow. Walking through 2-3ft of snow made for a long day though.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Still nothing, i have walked everything that looks like it might hide a deer. They are not coming out of the corn until it is to dark to shoot. 3 days and not a shot has been fired.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Snow, rain, wind and cold drove all the deer in Northern MN into the pine groves. Guess who picked a nice little pine grove clearing to sit in...  None dead yet, but now I know where the big buck in the woods is living! Right in the little clearing I'm sitting over. Saw him yesterday and he busted me and he came back last night to bed down. I got a good feeling about next weekend :sniper:


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

If the wind is right in the morning i will sit in a corner where two cornfields meet. From the tracks i followed today there is a very large deer in the area.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Shot my buck this morning. The group I hunt with have also harvested 2 does. 2 does and 2 bucks left to get. Hard to find, lots of corn!


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Very nice, i would be more than happy with a buck like him.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Had a hard time finding the deer this weekend. Didn't kick up one deer while walking. All deer that we saw were when we were sitting in the morning and evening or saw them comin out of the corn after shootin hours. We shot two 4X4s and four does. One doe left to get. The buck I shot had two points that were only an inch long so I don't know if you guys would consider it a 4X4 or a 5X5. Didn't see many people out walking like past years.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

we have actually been doing pretty good so far this year. we have gotten 7 bucks all 4x4 and all decent sizes, and about 8 does. we have goten the dear with quite a few miles on the ol boots. We stiil have a couple bucks and a quie a few does left to get. Good Luck to everybody else for the rest of the season!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

That buck is friggin nice. What are some of the measurements on him?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Lousy hunting.To much corn and to much rain made all the low spots and sloughs full of water.Tree belts and farmsteads about the only places huntable and they got heavy pressure.Everything now in the corn until after dark.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Local Co-op is having a big buck contest. Getting him scored in the morning, will post score and measurments.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

here are a few pics of the deer we got out group got 14 bucks and 4 does we where all done buy 12 sunday seen a ton of smaller bucks as well the pic with the doe in it was my sons first year hunting he shot them 5 minutes apart man was he all smiles is older brother got a nice 5x5 anyhow here are a few pics


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Lots and lots of deer around! Me and my buddy shot 6 does, and I got my bow buck yesterday! I am guessing we would have gotten more does yesterday but spent the whole day tracking my buck!

Best advise get in the corn or in a transition area! Ohh or a harvested flower field! Shot 4 out of harvested flowers and had 18 does and a nice buck at 50 yards in a flower field!

Good luck guys!


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Waited about 150 yards from a cornfield tonight and six does and one buck came out. I missed what should have been an easy shot. I will try again in the morning.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HARRY SACZ said:


> Waited about 150 yards from a cornfield tonight and six does and one buck came out. I missed what should have been an easy shot. I will try again in the morning.


Big guy?

Might want to sit somewhere else, as he will remember you shooting at him!

Try a scent line, and some antlers! They will come a runnin!


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> HARRY SACZ said:
> 
> 
> > Waited about 150 yards from a cornfield tonight and six does and one buck came out. I missed what should have been an easy shot. I will try again in the morning.
> ...


His antlers are not the biggest but he had a nice sized body. I do have some antlers i could use for that. If i had been smart enough to put on gloves i would have been able to make the shot. My hands were frozen and my heart was racing.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

hunted in north central ND and conditions were tough. 2" of rain and then 10-12" snow after that. We got 13 out of 14 tags filled( 4bucks and 9 does) but really had to work at it. The deer hid in the corn and wouldn't come out till after legal shooting hours. None of the bucks were very big( a couple of ok 4x4s, a small 5x4 and a 3x3) but we feel lucky to get what we did. It probably won't get much better as it will be a long time till the corn gets cut.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hunted East Central ND on opener with 5 other guys on public land. Had my doe 10 mins after shooting time. Total for our group was 2 bucks, 5 does at the end of the weekend. Must have seen close to 60 deer.

Want to know the key to our success????

SITTING!

Didn't walk anywhere except to our spots in the morning and back to our trucks in the evening. Heard hardly any shooting all weekend. I think maybe because 99% of the hunters in our area were driving around in their pickup trucks. Does anyone actually leave a vehicle to shoot deer anymore?


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Seen alot of small bucks and a couple does. My dad and my brother both shot a small buck saturday.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

We've seen 8 deer total all season. 6 of those are hanging in our garages of freezers. 3 bucks, 3 does. Certainly not trohpies. Maybe 90" and 105" and a spiker. Oh well. At least we'll be eating venison this year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is my daughter's first deer.Just passed hunter's safety in April.got a mulie buck tag the first time.She's a newly wed......her new husbands buck is in the background.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

had a wonderful season. Seven for seven on bucks.


----------

